# Fresh ham brine



## buffalosmoke (Apr 9, 2009)

So...some friends have asked me to smoke a fresh ham for our Easter supper. It's supposed to be approx 20lbs. 

I have never done such a large piece of pork. I have done 8 butts at one time....but not a 20lb chunk of pig. I had planned on brining for 24hrs or so before smoking it. Does this sound pretty reasonable, or should I go for a longer brine? 

Plan on smoking it at 250-275° to cut down on the time a bit. Hoping to use cherry and apple....and I will take pics!

Thanks!


----------



## dangerdan (Apr 9, 2009)

Is this a bone in Ham? It'll take two weeks or so to brine a ham. 24 hours and you wont notice the brine's flavor.

On the other hand, your friends wouldn't notice if you smoked an already cured 20lb ham either...


----------



## buffalosmoke (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep...a bone in ham. I'm not looking to cure it...just add some flavor to it. You don't think 24hrs in brine will add any flavor? I have never brined any of my pork butts before, but I thought brining might add some falvor to the ham. 

I'm not buying it...they are picking it up tomorrow some time....I don't have alot of time to work with this. It was a last minute idea of theirs.


----------



## maker4life (Apr 9, 2009)

I think you'll be fine with 24 hours .


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 9, 2009)

If you're brining for flavor enhancement, 24 hrs. would be fine if you could step out and pick up an injecter of some sort, such as at a restaurant supply or meat supply that has a multi-hole needle.  Just suck up your brine and squirt it into the meat down to the bone covering all areas of the ham, then soak overnight.  A salt/sugar brine predominant in garlic or rosemary or basil, etc. works wonders!  (Back in the 60's I used another popular herb, but we won't go there now, lol! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ).


----------



## nickecarter (Apr 9, 2009)

Better clean the bathtub out to brine that sucker in!


----------



## roksmith (Apr 9, 2009)

DangerDan's right about how long it takes...at least if you're looking for a typical ham.

If what you're looking for is 20lb of pulled or roast pork, then brining it for a day for flavor will be fine.

In order to get what most folks consider a "ham", the meat needs to be cured....wet cured in a week or so, dry cured with one that size..looking at a month.


----------



## buffalosmoke (Apr 9, 2009)

right....I told everyone that they won't be getting what they think a ham should taste like. They are all ok with it...or so they say. 

I just wanna add a bit of flavor to it....so brining it is. And some injections as well. 

Thanks for the help...I'll be sure to post some pics.


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 10, 2009)

A wet cure will take 2 days a pound.  

Now ifin yer gonna brine it short, I'd inject the behecks outa it before it goes inta the brine.  Gonna be a fairly long smoke too.


----------

